# lumbar hematoma



## Miss Donna Marie (Sep 17, 2009)

What CPT code would be best for a patient who had a lumbar decompression 
(63047) & the following day required evacuation of an epidural hematoma status post drain removal?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 17, 2009)

Without seeing documentation...what about 10140/10160?


----------

